# XIAMEN | Wyatt Hotel | 213m | 41 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.fjsen.com/d/2012-09/20/content_9413827.htm
http://www.acctn.com/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 城九建


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 城九建


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome location for a really unique building


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-28 by linyi6949


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this will fit perfectly with the twins, just love it, nice to see work being done :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

On hold

2017-08-01 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

It's back

2019-08-08 by 城九建










2019-09-18 by 21号


----------



## Rauth98 (Sep 25, 2019)

Wyatt? Really guys?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-03 by 城九建


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-19 by wba


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-02 by 黄诚冬冬


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-14 by 风起灰扬


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what awesome shape


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see it rising!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 11:*








日落厦门 by 思明刘德华 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 12:*








厦门鼓浪屿 by MAXHYF on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 11:*








余晖如酒 by Ethan Wang on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 16:*








华夏演艺《闽南传奇》秀 厦门 by K sir on 500px.com









华夏演艺《闽南传奇》秀 厦门 by K sir on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

多云天空下的建筑景观 by Star on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-10 by 城九建


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.01.27








by Mr.Yu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lucas_樞 on 500px



​


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope they don't put a cleaning crane on top of this. It would absolutely ruin it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cleaning cranes generaly are small, I don't mind


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.02.16








by 逸Caspar_L on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 26:*








城市建筑物仰天俯视 by 藏好森林 on 500px.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Please change height to *202m*

03/01













【建设纪实】厦门国际悦海湾酒店|202米|41层|封顶（更新至2022.11.4） - 第21页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门国际悦海湾酒店|202米|41层|封顶（更新至2022.11.4） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, the cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-22 by 城九建


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 3:*








城市风光高视角 by 小飞洋 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

调色盘 by 豆沙包 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 7:*








厦门夜景 by Joker on 500px.com

*July 8:*








厦门双子座 by Joker on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 10:*








厦门三柱香 by Lucas_樞 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vastone on 500px



​


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Augest 1 by 捏面人.手艺人.守艺人


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-21 by 城九建


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 28:*








海景与顶天建筑 by 司问 on 500px.com


----------

